
All Interviews Suck - tomh
http://www.jroller.com/wj/entry/all_interviews_suck
======
loupgarou21
I'm not a programmer by trade, so I can't relate to that specific interviewing
process. I do have to say though, not all interviews suck. I've been through a
fair number of interviews. Some have been good, some have been bad, most are
somewhere in between.

I've been offered jobs for most companies that I've interviewed with. I have
two pieces of advice. First, be honest. If you don't know something, tell them
you don't know it, but stress that you are willing to learn. Second, paint
with broad strokes, and fill in with details as they ask for them. And third
(I know, I said two,) be prepared, but not rehearsed. This will help to keep
you calmer. If you are prepared, answers will come easily, but if you're
rehearsed, when you start to forget exactly what you were going to say (and
you probably will start to forget) you'll have a harder time improvising.

